# VIA VT8367 Apollo KT333



## OrionBG (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello all, Im new and need some help.
I really need this audio driver - VIA VT8367 Apollo KT333. I cant find it nowhere. ray:


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

OrionBG said:


> Hello all, Im new and need some help.
> I really need this audio driver - VIA VT8367 Apollo KT333. I cant find it nowhere. ray:


Cough ... cough .... the Via VT8367 is the Model number for the KT333 Chipset. Which consists of the KT333 Northbridge Chip. It can be paired with any of the following Southbridge chips VT8233/VT8233A/VT8233C.

Driver files can be found here: File size = 1.1 MB - version 4.43

http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/VIA_4in1_443v.zip

HTH

Bill


----------



## OrionBG (Jan 18, 2008)

It doesnt works. Still searching.
Anyway - Thanks


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

OrionBG said:


> It doesn't works. Still searching.
> Anyway - Thanks


That the drivers you asked for. If they didn't work then there is a possibility that you are not asking for the right thing.

How do you know that you need the Audio drivers for a KT333 chipset?

Bill


----------



## OrionBG (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, before preinstall my windows, I was with VIA VT8367 Apollo KT333, but I've lost the CD with drivers ...


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

OrionBG said:


> Well, before preinstall my windows, I was with VIA VT8367 Apollo KT333, but I've lost the CD with drivers ...


Well those are the drivers for a KT333 Chipset. Do you know who made the motherboard or the computer it's installed in, i.e. part number, model number, etc., etc?

Bill


----------



## OrionBG (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, it doesnt matter aymore, cuz today I'll buy a sound card.
P.S. I try a loot of drivers but noone helped me ... may be the next time 
Best wishes:smile:


----------

